# Mandriva Erkennt NET-Karte nicht?!



## Hellshooter (7. Dezember 2008)

Hallo erstmal,

Also ich habe vom Freund Linux Mandriva bekommen (bin noch neu auf dem gebiet deswegen Mandriva wegen deutscher Oberfläche)

So habe alles auf meinem Laptop Installiert und Läuft auch so weit wie ich es einschätzen kann recht gut.

Jetzt zu meinem Prob. Ich komme nicht ins I-net bzw. er erkennt mein Modem/Karte/Treiber nicht. habe auch schon versucht im I-net nen Treiber zu finden aber leider nichts gefunden.

Zum system:
Laptop Samsung R60Y
Netzwerkkarte  Marvel Yukon Chipset based Ethernet Controller
Modem  Agere System HDA Modem

Habe noch XP mit drauf Laufen und da habe ich keine Probs.?

Wär echt gut wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Schonmal danke im Voraus


----------



## Falk (7. Dezember 2008)

Versuchst du per Wlan ins Netz zu kommen oder per LAN? Die LAN-Karte sollte eigentlich erkannt werden.


----------



## Hellshooter (7. Dezember 2008)

Hi

Also ich gehe per Lan ins I-net und wie gesagt mit XP kein Prob.

Wenn ich denn Assistenten für die Einrichtung des I-net bei Mandriva starte sagt er mir das kein Gerät gefunden wurde.


----------



## Bauer87 (7. Dezember 2008)

Treiber sind bei Linux eigentlich nur im Kernel. Sowas nachzurüsten wird im Allgemeinen recht schwer. Wenn Mandriva einen zu alten haben sollte, versuchst du es am besten mit einer etwas progressiveren Distribution (am besten Ubuntu).


----------



## Hellshooter (8. Dezember 2008)

Hi

Hm daran könnte es vieleicht liegen ich habe Mandriva 2008 drauf ich könnte mir ja das 2009 besorgen vieleicht geht es dann.

Naja und wegen Ubuntu habe bisher nur gelesen das es komplett in Englisch ist und da ich noch Blutiger anfänger bin, kommt für mich nur ne deutsche Benutzeroberfläche in Frage


----------



## ajikiri (8. Dezember 2008)

du kannst auch mandriva auf deutsch umstellen, ist gar kein problem.
erste anlaufstelle beiu problemen unter linux ist immer das wiki der entsprechenden distribution.

portalseite [MUde Wiki]
Home ? Mandriva Community Wiki

kannst dich da ja mal umschauen.

auch auf ubuntuusers.de findet man immer mal wieder tips, die man distributionsübergreifend nutzen kann.

ubuntuusers.de


----------



## Bauer87 (8. Dezember 2008)

Jede Distri, die ich bisher gesehen habe, konnte man spätestens bei der Installation auf deutsch umstellen. Ubuntu fragt sogar vor dem Start von CD (also noch bevor du überhaupt überlegst, auf den Install-Button zu drücken), welche Sprache du willst. Wenige eher unwichtige Dinge bleiben dann zwar englisch, aber bei der Installation wird über Netzwerk dann der Rest an Sprachdateien gezogen.

Zum Marvell habe ich übrigens folgendes gefunden:
Hardwaredatenbank/Verbindungen ? Wiki ? ubuntuusers.de
Marvell und Yukon scheinen dem Wiki zufolge aber zwei Firmen zu sein. Was genau du da verbaut hast, kannst du aber nicht sagen?


----------



## Hellshooter (8. Dezember 2008)

morgen,

Super, danke für eure Tipps.
Werde mir eure links und Tipps heute Abend mal genauer anschauen.

Zu meiner Karte wenn ich bei Xp unter Geräte Manager nachschaue dann zeigt er mir (Marvel Yukon Chipset based Ethernet Controller) an das Marvel und Yukon zwei verschidene Hersteller sind habe ich auch noch so im Gedächtnis

Ich schreibe heute Abend nochmal wie es Verlaufen ist.


----------



## Hellshooter (8. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

So habe jetzt einfach mal Mandriva 2009 Installiert und siehe da es funktioniert alles Wunderbar.

Eure Links haben mir echt geholfen, danke für die schnellen Antworten.


----------



## ajikiri (9. Dezember 2008)

schön, dass es geklappt hat.

wie gesagt...immer schön im wiki lesen oder google befragen, dann ist es gar nicht schwer.
mandriva hat ja auch ein forum, also bei fragen am besten dahin wenden, da ja schliesslich nicht jeder (wie zum beispiel ich) mandriva verwendet.


----------



## rebel4life (12. Dezember 2008)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Treiber sind bei Linux eigentlich nur im Kernel. Sowas nachzurüsten wird im Allgemeinen recht schwer.



So ein Schmarren. "modprobe <Treibermodul>" und fertig. Was ist daran schwierig?


Es ist auch Humbug, dass nur Mandriva eine deutsche Oberfläche bietet, jede andere Distribution kann das auch, man muss halt nur die passenden Pakete installieren/bei der Installation auf Deutsch umstellen. Falls jetzt dann gleich kommt, dass das nicht stimmt, für die habe ich mal schnell einen Screenshot von meinem Arch Linux gemacht, die deutsche Oberfläche ist nahezu perfekt, nur manchmal gibt es ein paar Schönheitsfehler, die fallen aber nicht ins Auge.


----------



## ajikiri (12. Dezember 2008)

seh ich genauso. nutze auch arch, allerdings mit anderem WM.


----------



## Bauer87 (13. Dezember 2008)

rebel4life schrieb:


> > Treiber sind bei Linux eigentlich nur im Kernel. Sowas nachzurüsten wird im Allgemeinen recht schwer.
> 
> 
> So ein Schmarren. "modprobe <Treibermodul>" und fertig. Was ist daran schwierig?


Und wozu zählen diese Module?
a) zum modularen System "MOST"
b) zum Kernel
c) zur Hardware

Und wie kommt man an diese Module? (zwei Antworten richtig)
a) man kauft sich MOST
b) sie leigen immer auf der Treiber-CD
c) es gibt sie ausschließlich auf der Webseite des Hardware-Anbieters
d) man lädt sich den Linux-Kernel von Kernel.org, die Module sind dabei
e) passende Module sind bei den Distributionen dabei
f) man muss die Windows-Treiber disassemblieren und dann selber Module schreiben

Und warum heißen die Module "Kernel-Module?"
a) um Einsteiger zu verwirren
b) weil sie zum Kernel gehören

Wer all diese Fragen richtig beantwortet, bekommt nen Keks.


----------



## Hellshooter (13. Dezember 2008)

Hey,

Also ich weiß nicht aber in sachen Kernel lasse ich erstmal die Finger weg.

Aber ich hätte da nochmal ne frage an die Erfahrenen Linux user.
Ich wollte den ATI treiber installieren weil den der Mandriva Installiert hat nicht ganz der Richtige ist.
So nun will er von mir immer das ich mich als root anmelde aber es funzt nicht?
Ich kann mich zwar in der Konsole als root anmelden aber nicht auf der Grafischen Oberfläche.Ich habe es auch schon versucht über die Konsole aber er sagt mir jedes mal das der angegebene Pfad nicht stimmt, habe daraufhin die Mandriva Foren durchsucht aber nichts spezielles gefunden.
Da ich neu auf dem Gebiet bin weiß ich jetzt nicht weiter

Ich möchte ja bloß den Be.... ATI treiber installieren!

Wär schön wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte und wenns geht bitte recht verständlich

Bedanke mich schonmal im Vorraus.


----------



## rebel4life (13. Dezember 2008)

Wozu graphisch mit Root anmelden? Das braucht man doch gar nicht für einen Treiber von ATI. Einfach von der ATI Seite runterladen, den vorhandenen natürlich vorher entfernen (sofern es nicht z.B. der VESA ist) und dann per sh ATI... oder ./ATI... ausführen, dann die Xorg durch das ATI Initial Tool noch konfigurieren lassen und fertig. Mehr dazu steht bestimmt im Wiki von Mandriva.


----------



## Hellshooter (13. Dezember 2008)

Hey,

Hm so oder so Ähnlich habe ich es auch versucht in der Konsole per "cd" ins verzeichniss wo sich der treiber Befindet dann habe ich den Treiber ausgewählt aber da kommt dann immer die Meldung das er das Verzeichnis nicht findet.
Habe auch schon öfter gelesen das die meisten mit ATI Probleme haben.
Ich habe in meinem Laptop die X1250 on Bord und er erkennt nur die 1300  ich denke das ich deswegen die Grafische oberfläche nicht nutzen kann wie z.b. den Würfel weil es stockt.

hm, dann werde ich mal weiter auf suche gehen muss ja auch einen Einfacheren weg geben


----------



## Bauer87 (13. Dezember 2008)

Der Würfel frisst auch recht viel Power, das muss nicht am Treiber liegen. Für den Desktop würde ich ohnehin keinen anderen installieren. Wenn du Spiele spielen willst, klar, aber sonst. Der freie Treiber (wird von allein eingerichtet), tut es nämlich eigentlich ganz gut.

Wenn du aber unbedingt willst: Du kannst als normaler User in das richtige Verzeichnis navigieren, dich dann per "su" zum Root machen und dann installieren. Es gibt sogar Kontextmenüerweiterungen, die ein Terminal in dem Verzeichnis öffnen, in dem du grade bist. Wenn du aber absolut tippresistent bist, wirst du den Installer einfach in dein Heimverzeichnis legen müssen, da ein Termnal öffnen, zum Root werden und dann brauchst du nicht mehr zu navigieren.

PS: Keine Angst vorm Kernel. Bei Windows 9x gehörte praktisch jede dll dazu (wie das heute ist, weiß ich nicht). Auf jeden Fall gehören Treiber bei Linux (fast) immer zum Kernel, was dich aber nicht jucken braucht. Deswegen bleiben es ja immer noch Treiber.


----------



## Hellshooter (13. Dezember 2008)

Hey,

Danke für die Ausfürliche Antwort werde es gleich mal so probieren.
Zu der Grafik naja spielen wird wohl noch dauern weiß ja nicht mal wie ich ein spiel Emulieren kann(kommt vieleicht noch)

Aber ich kann ja nicht mal "Metisse" ausführen also mit den 4 Fenstern gleichzeitig was eigentlich sehr Praktisch ist.
Naja ich werde es erstmal so Probieren wie du gesagt hast.


----------



## Hellshooter (13. Dezember 2008)

Hey,

Super hat so geklappt wie du es beschreiben hast, aber trotzdem gehen sämtliche Effekte nicht

Ich werde einfach mal "Ubuntu" installieren mal sehen ob es besser funzt.
Es dürfte ja eigentlich egal sein mit welchem Linux ich den einstieg wage.


----------



## Bauer87 (14. Dezember 2008)

Nimm mit einer ATI-Karte entweder die 64bit-Version, oder wenn es unbedingt 32bit sein sollen (wegen Adobe(r) Flash(tm) und anderer Grütze, die irgendwelche Firmen nicht portieren) die 8.04er Version. Ich kann aber nur 64bit empfehlen, Flash braucht mn ja eh nur für Videos und dafür gibt es auch andere Browserplugins als das von Adobe(r).


----------



## rebel4life (14. Dezember 2008)

Die x86 Version von Flash läuft einwandfrei unter einem x86_64 OS, man muss nur die passenden Dateien in die richtigen Verzeichnisse kopieren und schon ist alles fertig und geht.


----------



## Bauer87 (14. Dezember 2008)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Die x86 Version von Flash läuft einwandfrei unter einem x86_64 OS, man muss nur die passenden Dateien in die richtigen Verzeichnisse kopieren und schon ist alles fertig und geht.


Danke, das war mir neu. Muss aber zugeben, dass ich seit Ewigkeiten kein Flash mehr verwende (weg mit der Pest, spart gefühlte 50% Stromkosten beim Surfen) und von da her nur vom Hörensagen "wusste", dass es da Probleme gibt. Wenn das offenbar nicht mehr so ist, ist das ja nur gut.


----------

